# Pixelgrafik erzeugen



## UdoUdo (2. Jul 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich habe die Aufgabe Pixelgrafiken mit einem Javaprogramm zu erzeugen. (Java Anfänger)
Es wäre mega, mega nett wenn mir einer von euch helfen könnte weil ich absolut nicht weiter weiß und ich muss am Wochenende eine Hausarbeit abgeben.
Hier die Aufgabenstellung: 

 "Ein sinusförmiger Verlauf in horizontaler Richtung. Dabei soll die Helligkeit des roten Kanals jeweils einen
Wert zwischen 0 und 255 annehmen, während die grünen und blauen Kanäle bei 0 bleiben. Die Helligkeit des roten Kanals ergibt sich aus einer Sinusfunktion, die wiederum mit den x-Werten der horizontalen Auflösung gesteuert wird. Dabei muss über die Breite des Bildes mindestens eine komplette Sinusschwingung enthalten
sein."

Das Hauptproblem ist eine mathematische Abhängigkeit der Helligkeitswerte (zwischen 0 und 255) in Abhängigkeit vom x- bzw. vom y-Wert zu finden.

Danke vorab


----------



## Gucky (2. Jul 2015)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe: r(x)=128*sin(x)+128

PS: Was soll das mit den Fonts?


----------



## UdoUdo (2. Jul 2015)

Hey,
das mit den Fonds war keine Absicht. 
Ich werde es versuchen so einzubinden 
Danke für die super schnelle Antwort


----------

